# Question about GIS eligibility



## jaguaar (9 mo ago)

I am still confused as to what the GIS cut off annual income for a couple would be if only one of them is eligible for partial OAS?
Guaranteed Income Supplement, Allowance, and Allowance for the Survivor (2022)
So, lets say I have lived in Canada for 25 years when I turn 65 and have a dividend+interest income of about 45000 a year. My wife, although, a Canadian citizen is still 58 years old and does not have any income.I don't think she would be eligible for any govt. money at that time. 
I understand that I will get partial OAS 25/40 x 800 of whatever. But how about GIS? Will I be eligible for anything at all?
And secondly if I do get a small amount of GIS, will that require me to live in Canada for at least 6 months?
Can someone please clarify?
TIA


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

The rules say you have to live in Canada so I think it is > than 6 months.

GIS is available if you are collecting OAS. If your combined income is below $47,136 (not including OAS income) you can claim GIS. Note the dividend income is taxable dividend income so it is the grossed up by 40% amount.

Guaranteed Income Supplement: Do you qualify - Canada.ca


----------



## jaguaar (9 mo ago)

Jimmy said:


> The rules say you have to live in Canada so I think it is > than 6 months.
> 
> GIS is available if you are collecting OAS. If your combined income is below $47,136 (not including OAS income) you can claim GIS. Note the dividend income is taxable dividend income so it is the grossed up by 40% amount.
> 
> Guaranteed Income Supplement: Do you qualify - Canada.ca


Thank you for replying. I guess the main item to clarify now will be the dividend part but in any case I dont think I will be hitting that level in non reg accounts


----------

